# Rubik's Speed Cube lock ups?



## Kegwaan (Jan 15, 2015)

I have the rubik's speed cube, not the one you can tension, but the first version. anyway its all ways locking up. I could be a couple moves away from a full solve and then what should take me 2 seconds ends up taking 10. Is there anything I can do to prevent these lock ups?


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 15, 2015)

Get a better cube such as the Moyu Aolong


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 15, 2015)

What could you expect? It's Rubik's.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 15, 2015)

The Rubiks Cube isn't very good for speedcubing, there are definitely better cubes out there.

I recommend you to get this cheap but very good cube: http://thecubicle.us/guanlong-p-3636.html

Also welcome to the forum


----------



## dott (Jan 15, 2015)

Is there a version of the rubiks speedcube with glued centercaps? Or do you just have the normal new rubiks cube with the ballcore?
The rubiks speedcube does not suck, but its not really good ether, but they move in the right direction and i think its very cool that they got a new mechanism 
If you got a normal new version rubikscube there is not much you can do. It does not have screws, it got a glued piece of plastic instead. You can try to open the core and change the
springs, that could help a little. But i also would recommend to get a guanlong. If you order from china you can get it for 2$ with free shipping


----------



## Kegwaan (Jan 15, 2015)

I might look into that thanks


----------

